# Need help



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey i was at the range today and i went to the chipping green and i was about 35 yards away hit it nice and hi down on the ball lands on the green and just stops how can i get more spin am i hitting it to high or is their a way to get more spin on the ball.

i was using crappy range balls does that matter.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

does anybody know.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Range balls arnt the best, but also make sure that your grooves are nice and clean on the club face.

You need to be hitting down on the back of the ball at a sharper angle, so try taking a steeper take away, keep your weight forward.

Best of luck - one other thing to try, move the ball back further in your stance.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

hey ill take a tee and clear the grass and dirt out before i take the shot put it back in my stance and swing preatty steep.


----------



## Aaron (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a question. Why are you trying to get back spin on a shot of 35 yards? There might be possibly one shot in a round where you need back spin at such a short range, play the persentages. Im not having a go at you just can't understand the logic.


----------

